# المنتديات العامة > أخبار المجتمع >  >  مرض غريب يفترس وجه الطفلة «لجين»

## شوق الربيع

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته


اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد



مرض غريب يفترس وجه الطفلة «لجين»






 







 يتحمل الإنسان و يصبر ويحاول التعايش و التكيف مع الظروف والأحوال وينسى و بالأصح يتناسى واقعه الأليم متحملا شتى أنواع المآسي فتجده يكتوي بنار الألم ويتجرع مرارة القهر دون أن يصرخ داعياً لنفسه بالصبر في ظل ماكتبه الله فكل ذلك يهون بنظره في سبيل حياة أبنائه وفلذات كبده ولكن كيف لأم وأب لم يفرحا باول مولود لهما أن يتحملا واقعهما الأليم بعد اصابة ابنتهما الوحيدة بمرض أدى إلى احمرار شديد لعنق الطفلة وما يصاحبه من احساس بارتفاع الحرارة دون أن تستطيع مساعدتها بعد أن أنهك المرض وجه هذه الطفلة وبعد أن رسمت بآلامها اليأس في أعين والديها عادت دموع أمها لترسل نداءً ويقول «صالح الدوسري» والد الطفلة بكلمات يخنقها الدمع وعبارات يكتنفها الحزن ولدت ابنتى «لجين» قبل تسعة أشهر ولادة طبيعية ولأنها أول مولود يأتينا فقد ضجت شقتنا الصغيرة بدموع الفرح والشكر لله عزوجل لأننا طالما انتظرنا مولودا يملأ حياتنا أنساً وفرحاً.وبدأ المرض مع طفلتنا بعد اسبوعين تقريباً من الولادة باحمرار أسفل وجهها وراجعنا الأطباء بين الحين والآخر وشخصه بعض الأطباء» وحمة دموية» ثم أخذ ينتشر في أغلب عنق الطفلة صعوداً إلى شفتيها ووجنتيها مما جعلها لا تعرف طعم النوم ليالي كثيرة ويضيف «الدوسرى» بأنه ذهب إلى مستشفيات عديدة وقابل العديد من الأطباء وأفادوا بأن علاج الطفلة غير موجود في السعودية وأوصوا بسرعة علاجها خارج المملكة حتى لا يقضي عليها المرض.ووصف بعض الأطباء مهدئ للالتهاب عبارة عن مرهم إلا أنه لا يفيد كثيراً حيث يعاودها المرض بعد استعمال المرهم بشكل أشد وأكبر مما كان عليه.وتروى أم الطفلة مأساتها بقولها أننى لم أعرف سبيل الراحة ولم أذق طعم النوم منذ زمن بعيد وكيف أنام وأنا أبصر المرض ينهال على محيا طفلتي البريء وعندما ألمس هذا الورم بيدي فإنني أجده شديد الحرارة عندها أعذر طفلتي عندما تطلق تلك الصرخات المدوية والتي لا تكاد تنقطع يومياً.و أشد المواقف المحزنة هي عندما تجف شفاه لجين السفلية وتحتاج إلى الرضاع وأثنائها تتشقق الشفاه السفلى ويسيل منها كمية كبيرة من الدم مما يحرمها التغذية الجيدة وربما يصيبها بأمراض أخرى نتيجة سوء التغذية.كما أننى حرمت نفسى من الزيارات وبقيت حبيسة المنزل أطبب طفلتى وفلذة كبدى ويتمنى والدي الطفلة لجين المساعدة في علاج «لجين» خارج المملكة وخصوصاً أنها الطفلة الأولى والوحيدة لهما.



منقوول

تحيااااتي
شوق الربيع

----------


## بشارة خير

مسكينة الطفلة عورت قلبي الله يشفيها

----------


## إبتسام السهم

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون

هذا المرض رأيت صوره لرجل بالغ ... وقد إنتشر المرض  في جميع أجزاء وجهه....

----------


## شوق الربيع

مشكووورين على المرور 



تحيااااتي

----------


## جررريح الررروح

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
الله يكفينا ويكفي المؤمنين والمؤمنات
تحياتي

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

*لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله*
*وإنا لله وإنا اليه راجعون*


*الله يشفيها بشفائه* 
* ويرحمة اهلها ويصبرهم* 



*دمتــ بود*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم
يا رب اتشافيها وتفرح قلب امها وابوها بها يا رب

----------


## MOONY

لاحول ولاقوة الا بالله
الله يشفيها ويكفي الؤمنين والمؤمنات
شر هالأمراض

----------


## لؤلؤة الحجاز

يسلموووو على الخبر بس للاسف خبر محزن اتمنى لتلك الطفلة الشفاء العاجل

----------


## واحة العالم

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم 
الله يشفيها ويطيب قلب أهلها

----------


## شوق الربيع



----------


## RamSia

شلون مافيه علاج بالسعوديه وتو من فتره شايفه انهم عالجو مريضه صغيره كمان كانت الوحمه ماليه وجهها تقريبا

الله يشافيها للبنت وياريت لو يروحو مستشفيات متخصصه 
انا بنت اختي بيها وحمه دمويه مثل هاي بوجهها وراح تجرى لها عمليه قريبا بس لانه الخطوره بالعمليه انها تتساوى قبل السنتين 
يسلمو على الخبر حبيبيتي

----------


## شوق الربيع

مشكووره على المرور 



تحياااااتي

----------


## العيون الحزينة

*لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله
وإنا لله وإنا اليه راجعون*


*الله يشفيها بشفائه*

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

*بسم الله* 

*الله يشفيهاااااا ياارب ويشفي جميع المسلمين* 

*شكرا ع الخبريه*

----------


## شوق الربيع

مشكووورين على المرور



تحيااااتي

----------


## أسرار الليل

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ..
الله يشافيها ويشافي المؤمنين والمؤمنااااات

----------


## شوق الربيع

مشكوووره على المرور




تحيااااتي

----------

